# SOWO 09......whos coming???



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

just wondering how many mk3's will be attending SOWO this year. if you dont know what SOWO is check it out in my sig.........
i will be in this but with new suspension, wheels, and it now has a jetta front.....hopefully have a shaved front bumper by then also.......












_Modified by dubvinci at 8:28 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## jron* (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (dubvinci)*

probably just the 27 people who still have a job by then.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (jron*)*

The 'show' itself is entirely free, aside from whatever your hotel/gas/food expense is.
I'll be there.. already registered. I'm gonna book the Alpine Village for my hotel again. Right up the street from the Helendorf.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (jron*)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jron** »_probably just the 27 people who still have a job by then.
 man thats hilarious.


----------



## jron* (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (reynolds9000)*

yeah...
well seeing as the majority of people on this forum live around 500+ miles from there, it should have been assumed that I wasn't talking about some measly entrance fee.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (nap83)*

Stores all over the town give discounts to SOWO participants. I know the host hotel (Helendorf) has special rates, as does the bar the afterparty will be held at. There are other stores throughout the town that give discounts as well. Last year was pretty fun and the police are very relaxed as long as your aren't stupid.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (jron*)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jron** »_yeah...
well seeing as the majority of people on this forum live around 500+ miles from there, it should have been assumed that I wasn't talking about some measly entrance fee.

So it's safe to say we can count you out?


----------



## jron* (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (reynolds9000)*

no. I plan on attending.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (jron*)*

Well in that case i'll be looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (reynolds9000)*

count me in .. im 1 of those 27 that will still be employed, and if not unemployment will pay my way


----------



## jron* (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_Well in that case i'll be looking forward to meeting you.









it's a mk3 and older only show right?


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (jron*)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jron** »_
it's a mk3 and older only show right?

no its anything VAG.........there needs to be more mk3 and older though....


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (jron*)*

sadly, i see markIV's and markV's in their picture on the website.


----------



## jron* (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (dubvinci)*

ah.
well count me out. I have no desire to be around that crowd.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (jron*)*

That show sucked last year.
So we destroyed our rooms at The Helendorf and pee'd in the trash cans. 
Shortly after that I threw some dude across the huddle house by his throat.
Then we gave Gbaby$tunt and Dag.yo our rooms for the last night. Gbaby had his sandy florida feet all wrapped up in my brand new sweatshirt. I left it there with him.
True story


----------



## sio (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (Taj Franz)*

cool.


----------



## antdoesart (May 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

SOWO suuuuuuuuuuuucks . .
j/k
i'll be there . . . .of course


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (Taj Franz)*

nothing about this show sucks.......

1) its free....
2) its a german styled town...
3) its in the mountains with a cruise/blast on the curvy roads...
4) its in the south.....
5) theres no judging, just peoples choice...
6) did i mention thats its FREE!!!!!!!!
what does suck is stupid emo kids that want to some down here and try to ruin something for everyone else.....if thats how you want to act then do everyone a favor and stay at home.......


----------



## --prh-- (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (dubvinci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubvinci* »_nothing about this show sucks.......

1) its free....
2) its a german styled town...
3) its in the mountains with a cruise/blast on the curvy roads...
4) its in the south.....
5) theres no judging, just peoples choice...
6) did i mention thats its FREE!!!!!!!!
what does suck is stupid emo kids that want to some down here and try to ruin something for everyone else.....if thats how you want to act then do everyone a favor and stay at home.......

I saw the kid get served at the huddle house. It was great.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (dubvinci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubvinci* »_what does suck is stupid emo kids that want to some down here and try to ruin something for everyone else.....if thats how you want to act then do everyone a favor and stay at home.......

I totally agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vedub420 (Oct 18, 2007)

Im defiently going agin this year, already registered and got a home


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

I didn't attend this year, but I'm making plans for '09.


----------



## scottba2gti (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: (relmonte)*

http://forums.dubkorps.com/sho...id=13
http://forums.dubkorps.com/sho...id=15 
First 350 pre registered will receive an 8380 show shirt, this being the third year of the show, it features a MK3 Golf. 
Last year the swag toss and doorprize give away took entirely too long, especially in that blazing sun, so this year the swag toss will take place in the Helendorf parking lot but the door prizes will still be given out at the end of the show on Saturday.
We'll be getting a 2 page spread in PVW, the January issue:








See you in May!



_Modified by scottba2gti at 5:13 PM 12-20-2008_


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I will definitely be there, along with a good portion of the TNeuros site. I don't know how many are coming with us this year, but we have a 10 or 11 page thread on the site just about preregistering and whatnot. 
-Chad


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (hover)*

I'm planning on doing it this year, already registered. Missed it last year...


----------



## HookahHookah (Jul 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It was my favorite of the 2 shows I went to last year. I also slept most of the time at SoWo. Drove from southern indiana to helen in one night after work at 2am. Showed up at 9am. Too tired to see the show but Helen itself was amazing.


----------



## mkIIIVDUB (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (HookahHookah)*

im going to try and go... im always up for a road trip. maybe we could gather up some people from md and cruise down together


----------



## Dag. (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_That show sucked last year.
So we destroyed our rooms at The Helendorf and pee'd in the trash cans. 
Shortly after that I threw some dude across the huddle house by his throat.
Then we gave Gbaby$tunt and Dag.yo our rooms for the last night. Gbaby had his sandy florida feet all wrapped up in my brand new sweatshirt. I left it there with him.
True story 

I can testify. That room will never be the same.


----------



## teta (Oct 23, 2008)

I think im going, itll be my first but a have a question...so its completely free? My girlfriend lives a few miles away...no fee at all?? and are there alot of vendors?


----------



## HookahHookah (Jul 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

When I went there wasn't like alot of vendors maybe 5 or so but I wouldn't go for the vendors. I would go for the experience.


----------



## Aleister Crowley (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (HookahHookah)*

mabe this year....


----------



## teta (Oct 23, 2008)

how does someone register? and do u have to register to attend?


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (dubvinci)*

oooooo i think i might go. about time i attend some events outside of florida


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (VW Acolyte)*

these links lead to a few threads in the south east forum....its too early for an event forum yet but there is some good info in these threads.........

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4103943
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4131276
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4120100
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4105278


----------



## Aleister Crowley (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (teta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teta* »_how does someone register? and do u have to register to attend?

your def going home with a trophy.....


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Aleister Crowley)*

ok, i registered for the show. will check to see if i can get in at the hotel. if not, there are others in the town, right?


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (dubvinci)*

I'll be there in this: 










Not too many mods though









_Modified by kjverock at 10:56 PM 12-22-2008_


_Modified by kjverock at 10:57 PM 12-22-2008_


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (kjverock)*

^^^^^^^^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ruben Blades (Jan 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

daaamn. sh*i*ts blowin up


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

i'll be there in some kinda thing with a motor.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (sin bar)*

I'll be there on my 91 wagon...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (VW Acolyte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Acolyte* »_ok, i registered for the show. will check to see if i can get in at the hotel. if not, there are others in the town, right?

There are quite a few hotel in Helen. Days Inn, Super 8, and a couple other chain hotels. Plenty of places to stay.


----------



## eurovseuro (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (kjverock)*

Add another Mk3 GTI from ATL!!!


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

ok cool, thanks. does anybody know if you will be able to get a room when you get there? as in will there still be rooms? i havent been to this before so i dont know how big it is.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (VW Acolyte)*

the second year doubled the first and it looks like the 3rd year is gonna almost double the 2nd.......they ran out of rooms last year i think or came really close to it........


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (VW Acolyte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Acolyte* »_ok cool, thanks. does anybody know if you will be able to get a room when you get there? as in will there still be rooms? i haven't been to this before so i don't know how big it is.

There's no telling honestly. I tried to book a room a month in advance at the Helendorf and they told me there was no vacancy, but Dag was able to get a room upon arrival the first day of the event. 
I would book in advance if you want the guarantee of having a room, but i really don't think there will be a shortage. If you want to camp, there's always that option, as well as renting a cabin a little further from the show site.


----------



## --prh-- (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

I'm not going this year, but I wouldnt worry about a room. Just bring a tent and some canned beans. The atmospehere is awesome.


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (--prh--)*

well if the Helendorf is where the partying will be, thats where i want to be!!


----------



## --prh-- (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (VW Acolyte)*

I pee'd in the pool at the Helendorf and the Trashcan in the lobby.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (VW Acolyte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Acolyte* »_well if the Helendorf is where the partying will be, thats where i want to be!!

It's definantly the after-party spot. Last year after most people left bar, which is only a block or two from the Helendorf, drinking continued in the parking lot of the 'dorf until at least 3 a.m. Even if you can't get a room there, all the other hotels are within a 4 or 5 block radius (I.E. stumbling distance) of the Helendorf and there is a massive parking lot (the show site) right up there street where you can park.
Most people just parked where they were staying and walked. 



_Modified by reynolds9000 at 7:43 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

nice. ill be finding out about making reservations soon. already know of a couple of people that are going from my part of south florida.


----------



## teta (Oct 23, 2008)

where do u register?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (teta)*

http://www.SouthernWorthersee.com


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (91cabster)*

i'lll beeees there ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ftspyder (Aug 26, 2006)

im registered and ill be there


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (ftspyder)*

looks like the mk3 turn out will be way better than last year........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (dubvinci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubvinci* »_looks like the mk3 turn out will be way better than last year........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's great because this is our 3rd year which is year of the MK3!


----------



## scottba2gti (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: (dubvinci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubvinci* »_looks like the mk3 turn out will be way better than last year........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If things go as planned even I'll be in one!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (scottba2gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottba2gti* »_
If things go as planned even I'll be in one!









Don't know if you've already got one scouted out, but there's a super clean Windsor Blue 2.0l Jetta at the 'park and sell' on South Parkway.


----------



## scottba2gti (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

May have to look at that, but I made a deal with Jeff, he's got a 96 GTI VR, Candy White, that I'll be trading the 16V and the black shell for.
Gonna put the B&Gs on and he's giving me a set of Borbet Type Ts, they're not in pristine shape but they'll do for now.


----------



## hypebeastin! (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm drivin' all the way back over for SOWO, only if Steve and Paul piss on another car, break a lamp shade and hit on two bishes walking their dogs along the strip drunk at 7 in the evening.


----------



## jron* (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (hypebeastin!)*

oh, they will.


----------



## hypebeastin! (Dec 23, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## jron* (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (hypebeastin!)*


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (scottba2gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottba2gti* »_May have to look at that, but I made a deal with Jeff, he's got a 96 GTI VR, Candy White, that I'll be trading the 16V and the black shell for.
Gonna put the B&Gs on and he's giving me a set of Borbet Type Ts, they're not in pristine shape but they'll do for now.

you're going to rue that oil pan.
the B&G's will be put to better use on the 2.0, plus you can swap over your wheels that you have now. that would look tits. Type T's look good but staggered cups are better.


----------



## hypebeastin! (Dec 23, 2008)

Aye, lets wash our cars behind that building again and see if we can bring out those ****in' red-necks for a good ol' fashion HO-DOWN!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (hypebeastin!)*

hahahah i'll bring my prison shank in case anything pops off!
memories http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## hypebeastin! (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll bring my 30 ot' 6 with 180 grain Winchester silver tips! We goin' deer huntin'!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (hypebeastin!)*

YEE HAW!!!!
Don't be afraid to keep washing your car while i'm in the midst of talking **** and shortly thereafter negotiating our release.


----------



## hypebeastin! (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_YEE HAW!!!!
Don't be afraid to keep washing your car while i'm in the midst of talking **** and shortly thereafter negotiating our release.









You had it under control...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (hypebeastin!)*

ahaha ****in out of towners! Usin' up all the water!


----------



## teksvr6 (May 11, 2008)

Estimated Time: 16 hours 22 minutes Estimated Distance: 1006.06 miles
wichita,ks to there...i'd come but yea, being in the middle of the US sucks balls


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (teksvr6)*

It's a long drive but the atmosphere of the town is worth it.
I don't blame you for not wanting to make the drive, that adds a good bit of money to the trip.


----------



## hypebeastin! (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (teksvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teksvr6* »_Estimated Time: 16 hours 22 minutes Estimated Distance: 1006.06 miles
wichita,ks to there...i'd come but yea, being in the middle of the US sucks balls

I'll be comin' from LA.
Estimated time: An eternity.


----------



## antdoesart (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (hypebeastin!)*

last year a guy came from England

grow a pair


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (hypebeastin!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypebeastin!* »_
I'll be comin' from LA.
Estimated time: An eternity. 

Are you seriously coming out? We can actually re-live our car washing experience.


----------



## hypebeastin! (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_
Are you seriously coming out? We can actually re-live our car washing experience.









It's a plan. We all know how I am about "plans" though...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (hypebeastin!)*

heard that.


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I can't wait for this show. 
-Chad


----------



## hypebeastin! (Dec 23, 2008)

Is your name really Chad?


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

um. yes. why do you ask?


----------



## hypebeastin! (Dec 23, 2008)

Is this you? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5j4McFzies


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_
Are you seriously coming out? We can actually re-live our car washing experience.









We have a tentative arrangement with Carlik for a mobile car wash setup....we REALLY don't want anyone to risk "Mountain Justice" for taking water. I know it seems excessive but we faded a lot of heat with the city after that.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (91cabster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91cabster* »_
We have a tentative arrangement with Carlik for a mobile car wash setup....we REALLY don't want anyone to risk "Mountain Justice" for taking water. I know it seems excessive but we faded a lot of heat with the city after that. 

Don't worry, i'll probably be driving to one of the surrounding towns and using their car wash. I'm not being serious about using "Helen Biker Gear's" garden hose again.


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (hypebeastin!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypebeastin!* »_Is this you? 


Albeit amusing, that isn't me. 
And, on topic... I don't even know if I washed the Audi cab while I was down there last year.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by hover at 3:27 PM 12-26-2008_


----------



## teksvr6 (May 11, 2008)

sorry i dont live with my mommy and daddy. i have bills to pay for and have a wife and kid to support.
and i do have a pair ;-)


----------



## hypebeastin! (Dec 23, 2008)

Relax dunny. They were just giving you a hard time.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (hypebeastin!)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm registered but I just found ur thread link holmes








Ignore the BS negative post...it's a waste of time schooling fools


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (dubvinci)*

I'm gonna be there with the flag.


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (VDUBIN)*

I'm going to try to make it. Maybe the first time anyone sees my car modded. I probably wont be able to do many shows this year, and will stick to the southeast. 
Its funny to hear people bitching out over distance, there are MKIV guys that drive 500 miles one way just for lunch with fellow VWers. But you are right, MKIV's and their drivers suck.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Aleister Crowley)*

looks like a great time!!!!
I just signed up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6blown1 (Nov 24, 2008)

ill be there with alot of buds


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (vr6blown1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6blown1* »_ill be there with alot of buds

Drugs are prohibited......LOL
just say no


----------



## antdoesart (May 27, 2004)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_ But you are right, MKIV's and their drivers suck.










theres alot of truth here, but the same could be said for 90% of mk3 drivers too. lol


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_
Drugs are prohibited......LOL
just say no


maybe the buds that are a little weiser.......


----------



## gbaby95 (May 16, 2005)

i might ride up with someone. but my car blew up. so its not gunna be there


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (gbaby95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gbaby95* »_i might ride up with someone. but my car blew up. so its not gunna be there

wtf happened????


----------



## gbaby95 (May 16, 2005)

meh... oil pan was leaking and just got worse and worse. in the end im not really sure if its done or what. but im broke and havnt really messed with it.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (gbaby95)*

that sucks man!!!
sorry


----------



## gbaby95 (May 16, 2005)

yeah its my fault for driving it so low i guess...


----------



## Daylight Bombings (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (gbaby95)*

hot damn, da stunna gbaby luvin might come??? 
I'M THERE!


----------



## gbaby95 (May 16, 2005)

thats right sucka! i might make a guest appearance...


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (gbaby95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gbaby95* »_i might ride up with someone. but my car blew up. so its not gunna be there


bring them wheels and adapters with ya and i might buy em.........or whatcha sell the whole car for with a blown motor????


_Modified by dubvinci at 9:40 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## gbaby95 (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

pm sent


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I was told I have to be there


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Registered.
It's 2w after Quattro de Mayo, the annual Audi/VAG event, being held in Gatlinburg this year.


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

goddammit my girlfriends graduation is that saturday.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I was told I have to be there

x 2 ...























-yoyo-


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (sin bar)*

Doesn't sound like God's fault!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (InTTruder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InTTruder* »_Registered.
It's 2w after Quattro de Mayo, the annual Audi/VAG event, being held in Gatlinburg this year.

I just spent New Years in Gatlinburg, i was thinking it would be a sick place to have an event. All the hotels have the most level entry's and i didn't see a single speed bump.. plus you have the Smokey Mountains National Park right there..


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (sin bar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sin bar* »_goddammit my girlfriends graduation is that saturday.









the saturday of So. Worthersee?
Last year my girlfriends grad. was the friday kicking off the weekend. I went to her graduation, left at 8p.m. and drove 4+ hours to Helen. Got in at 2 a.m.
Point being; figure out a way to get there.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

my wife went with me last year and we are due for a new baby girl 3 weeks before the show this year.......and im coming even though there will be a new baby in the house......


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

Using Baskins Creek Condos: we got the whole block, covered parking, a washpoint, great pool, and pretty decent ingress/egress from town and out to The Dragon et al!
I was there 22 Dec: it was 13*F at 0600!


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

I'll be there fo sho.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (SlowVRT)*

Thanks for registering for Southern Worthersee 2009-
we'll see you in May ! 
I just registered as well.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (SlowVRT)*

only 9 shirts left.......


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (dubvinci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubvinci* »_ im coming even though there will be a new baby in the house......

oh werd..















i guess i will be there as well.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i plan on being there....


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_
the saturday of So. Worthersee?
Last year my girlfriends grad. was the friday kicking off the weekend. I went to her graduation, left at 8p.m. and drove 4+ hours to Helen. Got in at 2 a.m.
Point being; figure out a way to get there.
















yup, right in the middle of the damn day. ugh.
2pm ceremony, followed up by many beerses with the friends


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

We are still trying to get our Ralley setup for TNeuros to roll down, but we will be there.


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

We are taking orders for magnets for our cruise now.


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4204161


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hover)*

i will be there, unveiling the new ride


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*








awesome.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hover)*

ive made pretty good progress with my list of stuff i want done......got the badgeless, the front bumper is almost ready for paint, got all the parts i need for my headlights and will be ordering coils as soon as i get my taxes done......


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubvinci)*

I still have a lot of stuff to do.


----------



## vedub420 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostdIndigo)*

Will def be there got my room already, registered ,some new mods for my car super stoked


----------



## Olbrenner (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

The SOWO forum is now up and running.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

unless it breaks down I'll be there in my MKII looikng just like this


----------



## VRboosted (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (dubvinci)*

I made a site on FaceBook for this show. Here's the link...
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=58678229415
Once you join the event, invite your friends! This will help make the event a BLOW OUT! This is a great opportunity to socialize and meet new people and VAG enthusiasts.
Also, post pictures or videos of your ride. See what other people have!
BE SURE TO CLICK ON THE CREATOR (VOLKSWAGEN) AND BECOME A FAN/MEMBER THERE AND TO CHECK OUT OTHER EVENTS!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (VRboosted)*

I will be there coming from Austin TX!!! I miss the Southeast








and I will be in my piggy:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (Morio)*

You should get another mk3.








I love your 'rocco and the TT looks good on those wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (Morio)*

Hot TT! Look forward to seeing you in Helen. Hopefully more people from Texas will be able to make it. That car will be a lot of fun on the Mountain Cruise!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_You should get another mk3.








I love your 'rocco and the TT looks good on those wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man... I miss the MK3...... and I would bring the rocco but the new motor won't be ready by May....

and The TT knows the mountains around these parts... she had plenty of trips to the Dragon when I lived in SC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







it is more like a "homecoming" for the old girl


----------



## Mr-VDUB (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (Morio)*

I'm going, in the mk2 bucket.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be there. Staying at the Ramada.


----------



## Mr-VDUB (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_I'll be there. Staying at the Ramada. 

ooo Ramada.


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_I'll be there. Staying at the Ramada. 

I stayed there last year, a little away from things but nice.
This is what I will be bringing.










_Modified by capthowdy_1968 at 7:54 PM 2-15-2009_


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

We rented a cabin last year and will be doing the same again this year. I can't wait!


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (BlueGLI1.8T)*

We have about 20 people coming with us and I think we will be doing the same thing. Should know which one at the end of the month.


----------



## f8t4l3rr0r (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

I'm currently on the lookout for some people that will be traveling from Atlanta. I'm in Montgomery, AL and will be passing through ATL and would like to link up with some people.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (f8t4l3rr0r)*

The Durties out of ATL will have @100 car caravan leaving Saturday morning. Look in SE Forums for Durties to Hell'en back thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (91cabster)*

Here you go...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4201765


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

but my car is stock :-(
guess i need to slap on some wheels and springs.








this will be my first sowo event and my first time to helen. its only 3 hours away, not sure why i haven't been there before.


_Modified by CaTiRo at 7:25 AM 2-18-2009_


----------



## Mr-VDUB (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (CaTiRo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaTiRo* »_but my car is stock :-(
guess i need to slap on some wheels and springs.








this will be my first sowo event and my first time to helen. its only 3 hours away, not sure why i haven't been there before.

_Modified by CaTiRo at 7:25 AM 2-18-2009_

same here man, I'm not really big in the scene though, just like dubs.


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (Mr-VDUB)*

You guys will have a blast and from all the talk this year will be even better than last year!


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (BlueGLI1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueGLI1.8T* »_You guys will have a blast and from all the talk this year will be even better than last year!

Last year was a blast.


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*

Hopefully no drunks will run into Wendy's this year.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

ah memories.


----------



## scottba2gti (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capthowdy_1968* »_Hopefully no drunks will run into Wendy's this year.

On the upside it wasn't one of us, but a townie in an SUV!


----------



## Immortal1 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm not on the board enough to know who all I'm talking to, but anywayz my wife and I are planning to come this year and will drive R32 and A6 2.7T. We hope to roll down with the Durties out of ATL. Should be a blast! 

http://www.new.facebook.com/al...92111 
http://www.new.facebook.com/al...92111 

_Modified by Immortal1 at 1:28 PM 2-23-2009_


_Modified by Immortal1 at 2:24 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## HRC750f (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (Immortal1)*

reserved my hotel!!!!!!! helendorf inn


----------



## Immortal1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Just made reservations for Saturday at the Super 8 See ya'll there!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (Immortal1)*

must








sand








faster


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Blame Canad'uh!


----------



## 3dubssofar (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey guys. piss goes here: 








see you at the check-in party!


----------



## 16VDARIAN (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (3dubssofar)*

If i drive i will be driving this


----------



## 2k4BlackMagicGLI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VDARIAN)*

The Forge Group will be leaving Thursday morning. Will have 12 or 13 cars driving up!


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2k4BlackMagicGLI)*

ill definitely be there, dont know where im staying but ill figure that out once i get there....


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JDMillhouse)*

Finally made our reservations for the week. A few us will be staying a few days after the show. We will be at the Innsbruck Golf Course.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (capthowdy_1968)*

70 days...........


----------



## 16VDARIAN (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubvinci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubvinci* »_70 days...........


----------



## 2k4BlackMagicGLI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VDARIAN)*

Our group is leaving on Thursday.

Here is our countdown! Its been counting down since last year!
http://www.timeanddate.com/cou...0=867


----------



## shynop (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2k4BlackMagicGLI)*

i would go, but no way my car would make it, i'd have to be followed by a vw parts department the whole way there


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Blame Canad'uh!

Does that mean you are coming to the show?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Apparently I'm staying with this Santi character...


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

Cool. You bringing the GTI?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, the GTI will make the trek. I'm unsure if I'm bringing company or not though.


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

Sweet.


----------



## MadChef95 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (dubvinci)*

I and a few from Albany will be hitting the show. My mk3, though nothing terribly special, will be attending for the first time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Are there any cruises to this? I was thinking leaving Thursday with a few friends, but just one car.
Don't get me wrong I have faith in my car, but I feel better when there are other cars with me.. :|


----------



## Ruben Blades (Jan 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Someone should try and get something going similar to what DubKorps did last year leaving from the northeast. We have about 3 or 4 cars leaving from the Philly area on thursday night I know of for sure.
Last year it was much easier to stay awake driving all night surrounded by 20-30 cars


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

What time are you folks leaving? Philly is a good 10 hours from here.. I was thinking about meeting *PirateHooker* the night before...


----------



## Ruben Blades (Jan 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

around 9-10PM. it's mostly driving down 95 from here


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You have IM.


----------



## scottba2gti (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Ruben Blades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ruben Blades* »_Someone should try and get something going similar to what DubKorps did last year leaving from the northeast. We have about 3 or 4 cars leaving from the Philly area on thursday night I know of for sure.
Last year it was much easier to stay awake driving all night surrounded by 20-30 cars

Raderwerks/Dubkorp is coming down, so I assume there will be a caravan, check on the Dubkorps site.v


----------



## Ruben Blades (Jan 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

They're driving down with their truck and trailer and will not be organizing a cruise, I emailed them a week or two ago.. unless they've since changed their minds, which would be nice


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (Morio)*

Your TT is STILL looking good! Wish you could come to Quattro de Mayo!
Here's what I'm bringing to SoWo!
































The metamorphosis is nearly complete, and soon it'll spend its days at autox and track events!


----------



## scottba2gti (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: SOWO 09......whos coming??? (InTTruder)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You should have fun in that beast!


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Will be attending, may join the small caravan leaving from The Varsity around 1:00pm on Friday


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (xtentual)*

Just saw the write up from last year in Eurotuner, a little behind aren't they.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

haven't gotten it yet....how'd they do?


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (91cabster)*

Not too bad, seems like they used the same pics I have seen all over the Vortex.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (anthegreat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anthegreat1* »_last year a guy came from England

grow a pair

haha. and i would have driven if it wasnt for the atlantic.
looking forward to this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by dt83aw at 12:59 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## scottba2gti (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

Don't worry Matt. Next year they'll be a bridge form europe powered by windmills and Hope!


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (scottba2gti)*























amazing. 
imagine a 6000 mile tunnel. with gas stations every 100 miles or so. woud be awesome.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Son of a bitch. It's coming fast.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Son of a bitch. It's coming fast.

still driving?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dt83aw)*

I'll be coming down we should have 4-5 cars as of now. I can't wait.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_
still driving?

I say yes now, but the odds are not looking good.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

really? that sucks.


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
I say yes now, but the odds are not looking good.

Boooo. Unacceptable. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostdIndigo)*

I'll be there in the passat..joining the guys from Eastern NCarolina for a cruise down..








..pic by ADAM


----------



## jti911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Part of Dubbersinc will be there to support and get wasted. Let the festivities begin.


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (jti911)*

ill be there again in this....








it wont be the same without dag telling his stories of greyhound bus rides/gettin robbed.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (The Hamburglar.)*

We'll be there!


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'll be rolling from Cleveland, OH in my MKII GLI







I will have the new Eurospec motor all finished up in couple days. I should have it broke in before I leave. As of now I guess I'm the lone ranger from these neck of the woods. -Jacob-


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (JW-VW)*

There's a pretty good caravan working out of Southwest Ohio!
http://www.swov.org/forum/inde...72733


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (91cabster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91cabster* »_There's a pretty good caravan working out of Southwest Ohio!
http://www.swov.org/forum/inde...72733

I got this message when I clicked on the link.
"Sorry, the link that brought you to this page seems to be out of date or broken."


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (JW-VW)*

Sorry bro...I guess you must have to be registered to view that thread. Good news is that we do have several people from your area registered, I just don't know what their trip plans are. Stay tuned, hopefully they'll post up soon!


----------



## vwO4gli (May 7, 2007)

there are a few of us rolling from the SAV, GA area.... prob around 8am friday morning... any suggestions for meeting up somewhere???


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwO4gli)*

If you're coming through ATL, there's a small caravan meeting up at the Varsity to complete the trip to Helen. I've got a thread about it, i can add you to the list if you want.


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

i'll be driving down from ct in this...








i can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Nice (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (thatskinnykid)*

Brought this last year:








Bringing this this year:


----------



## Omnychow (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (thatskinnykid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thatskinnykid* »_i'll be driving down from ct in this...








i can't wait!!!!!!

when are you leaving? i think i'm planning on leaving massachusetts around 12 at night on thursday i think


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

we're leaving on tuesday night/wednesday morning around midnight. there are about 6 cars driving down. we're picking up some people in PA as well.


----------



## Omnychow (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (thatskinnykid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thatskinnykid* »_we're leaving on tuesday night/wednesday morning around midnight. there are about 6 cars driving down. we're picking up some people in PA as well.

maybe we'll meet up with you guys on the way down


----------



## shynop (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Omnychow)*

if i can get everything done to the golf that i want done...i will be rollin out with my brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (shynop)*

just got my room
me:








my buddy:








and my lady friend:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (BMP_FTW)*

I'll be there wit a few friends


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*

Holy ****! Haven't seen the OG cabby in foreverrrr.
Looking forward to meeting you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbed (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

I will be there in this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://i41.tinypic.com/2h5o7kl.jpg


----------



## Autoimage (Feb 15, 2008)

With out a doubt I'm going...
leaving the M3 home this year...


----------



## HookahHookah (Jul 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Someone bring a fender roller...


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRBTCHCAR* »_I'll be there wit a few friends 

Badass! 
I'm flying in. Lotta friends to hang out with, can't wait!


----------



## blueman99 (May 13, 2009)

i don`t know what to say...the best forum ever
airsoft guns
business web design


----------

